# Wet Millet



## darthawk (Jul 29, 2014)

I had 1 round bale of millet left in the rain about .70. It is twine tied. Will it be ok or should I unroll it let it dry. Thanks


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If baled dry it will be fine.


----------



## darthawk (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks


----------

